# AMD Radeon HD 7970M (Major Problem)



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok so I got the MSI GX60 as a gift 2months ago or so. Ever since I have never been able to get the dedicated graphics working. The AMD Radeon HD 7970M / 2GB GDDR5. I've tried disabling the integrated and the screen kinda glitches up and freezes so I just turned it off and when it was turning off it decides to configure windows (believe this happens everytime i disable it). When I turn it back on I get this amd driver error called "Graphics" and this is what it says, "No AMD graphics driver is installed, or the AMD driver is not functioning. Please install the AMD driver appropriate for your AMD hardware." I have tried doing this many many times, uninstalling and reinstalling different drivers for it and it still does not want to work. Whenever I disable the integrated the dedicate also shows this little yellow triangle in device manager. I heard the specs on the msi GX60 are pretty nice and I'd really love to use it's power, i'd very very VERY much appreciate the help! it would mean everything to me.

Oh and one more thing, in device manager when I right click on it and go to properties it says this under "Device status" Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)

also, whenever i disable the integrated, when i go in-game (League of Legends) i get 1-3 fps and my computer gives me an error about the amd driver not working or not installed

I'll be on all day checking this thread, I am definitely capable of giving more information if needed! i'll just need some directions


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This is Technet's answer to Error 43 Code 43: Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems and then you can use AMD's auto detect to reinstall the drivers Downloads


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it's 2 months old it under warranty, your best bet is to use the warranty.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> If it's 2 months old it under warranty, your best bet is to use the warranty.


Ditto ^


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> If it's 2 months old it under warranty, your best bet is to use the warranty.


I don't have any warranty papers or anything for it...I'm going to try the post above you and see how that goes. Highly doubt it will work cause I believe my brother has tried all of this many times. I'll probably have to wait until I can pick up a new job and save money for a whole new computer...this is why i'm desperate for an expert on this sort of stuff


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

Tomken15 said:


> This is Technet's answer to Error 43 Code 43: Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems and then you can use AMD's auto detect to reinstall the drivers Downloads


Should I uninstall both the dedicated and integrated? Wouldn't my screen go black or something then??


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

Tomken15 said:


> This is Technet's answer to Error 43 Code 43: Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems and then you can use AMD's auto detect to reinstall the drivers Downloads


still not working. I want to disable the integrated and ONLY use the dedicated but when I do that I get 1-3fps on everything.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

First, whoever gave you the card as a present should hopefully still have the purchase details should the item need to be returned.

Just to clear things up - You already have a HD 7970M card fitted and you have slotted in the MSI GX60 as well ?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This seems pretty straight forward whereby following these steps will override the integrated card - if you've plugged into the new card How to Change to a Graphics Card From Integrated Graphics | eHow

If the new card still doesn't work after installing its drivers, then it could still be defective out of the box.


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

Tomken15 said:


> First, whoever gave you the card as a present should hopefully still have the purchase details should the item need to be returned.
> 
> Just to clear things up - You already have a HD 7970M card fitted and you have slotted in the MSI GX60 as well ?


I'm not sure if he still has the purchase details but I will ask him again tonight when he's home from work.

Yes, we bought the MSI GX60 as the whole laptop. It is definitely in the msi gx60, I can see it on speccy and everything. Now and then I'll see the temperature show up for it as well. not all the time though. and it is in device manager. when I disable the integrated (AMD Radeon HD 7660G) and keep the dedicated (AMD Radeon HD 7970M) enabled, I get 1-3 frames on almost everything and sometimes even error messages about AMD drivers.

edit: Should I still try what your link says? The MSI GX60 does come with both integrated and dedicated.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nitsuuh said:


> I don't have any warranty papers or anything for it...I'm going to try the post above you and see how that goes. Highly doubt it will work cause I believe my brother has tried all of this many times. I'll probably have to wait until I can pick up a new job and save money for a whole new computer...this is why i'm desperate for an expert on this sort of stuff


Contact MSI with the serial number you may not need the receipt.


Use the drivers from the MSI site only most of these laptops use modded drivers, install the integrated first then 7970 drivers.


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> Contact MSI with the serial number you may not need the receipt.
> 
> 
> Use the drivers from the MSI site only most of these laptops use modded drivers, install the integrated first then 7970 drivers.


alright, I'll try their website for drivers. don't believe we tried doing that yet..we've been using the amd sites


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> Contact MSI with the serial number you may not need the receipt.
> 
> 
> Use the drivers from the MSI site only most of these laptops use modded drivers, install the integrated first then 7970 drivers.


i can't find the drivers on the msi site, could you link me please


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it the GX60 Hitman Edition
Or
The GX60 1AC


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> Is it the GX60 Hitman Edition
> Or
> The GX60 1AC


probably the gx60 1ac cause it's not the hitman edition


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That link will take you to the DL page you'll need to pick the OS out of the drop down box.


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

ok, so i should download the ATI Comel Chipset/VGA driver?

and should i uninstall or do anything special beforehand? (I have both graphic cards enabled atm)
?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Uninstall all/any drivers you have installed previously, then install the chipset vga driver.


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> Uninstall all/any drivers you have installed previously, then install the chipset vga driver.


i'm not exactly sure how to go about doing that. if i uninstall all the drivers won't my screen go black? if not, how do I uninstall them anyways? device manager, right click on both graphic cards and uninstall?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No it won't go blank when you uninstall them you'll need to reboot to complete the install, as it starts up it'll use the MS generic drivers just like when you do a fresh windows install or install a video card in a desktop PC.

Another option would be to do a factory restore making sure to back up any data you have saved to it.

I still think this is futile and it has a hardware problem.


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> No it won't go blank when you uninstall them you'll need to reboot to complete the install, as it starts up it'll use the MS generic drivers just like when you do a fresh windows install or install a video card in a desktop PC.
> 
> Another option would be to do a factory restore making sure to back up any data you have saved to it.
> 
> I still think this is futile and it has a hardware problem.


i'm not sure if this would mean anything or not but every time I downloaded the drivers from amd, after the installation was finished I clicked "view log" and it only showed AMD Radeon HD 7660G. would that mean the drivers were only going to the integrated and not dedicated? i didn't try what you said yet, going to wait till my brother has the time to help me out so I don't mess anything up.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that would mean you were only installing the apu drivers.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> No it won't go blank when you uninstall them you'll need to reboot to complete the install, as it starts up it'll use the MS generic drivers just like when you do a fresh windows install or install a video card in a desktop PC.


Wouldn't this defeat the object of uninstalling them in the first place and wouldn't it be better to uninstall the integrated in Safe Mode with Networking without a reboot and then see if AMD's auto detect picks up the 7970 Downloads


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No it'll install the default MS drivers to boot with it'll just stop Windows looking for the correct ones on it's own, safe mode is touchy in this case since there needs to be almost a full set of drivers loaded for secondary card to be discoverable.


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> Yes that would mean you were only installing the apu drivers.


ok so i did all of that, now when i disable the integrated i still get 1-3fps on league of legends but when integrated is on i get 50-60

also, when i go into device manager the dedicated has a yellow triangle and says under device status in properties: "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"

I only want to use the dedicated -_- and everytime i disable the integrated i get crap frames and the dedicated is showing "code 43"...i still have the integrated disabled at this time. i'll wait until i recieve a response from you to do anything next


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I still haven't figured out how this card has been put into a laptop :grin: - it must have come with a CD for the drivers, or isn't that always the case ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It was put in when built  like the nvidia chips they are not a separate card but chips on the motherboard, there are some high end laptops that use mxm add in cards for video but they are pretty much a dying breed> MXM Upgrade Home Page


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nitsuuh said:


> ok so i did all of that, now when i disable the integrated i still get 1-3fps on league of legends but when integrated is on i get 50-60
> 
> also, when i go into device manager the dedicated has a yellow triangle and says under device status in properties: "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"
> 
> I only want to use the dedicated -_- and everytime i disable the integrated i get crap frames and the dedicated is showing "code 43"...i still have the integrated disabled at this time. i'll wait until i recieve a response from you to do anything next


Hence reason I think there is a defect on the chips, Go to the ATI site > AMD Catalyst scroll down to the latest beta driver 13.10 from 9/5/13 see if that makes any difference. Do try to disable the integrated they are made to work together use the CCC program to select the games to use the 7970.


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> Hence reason I think there is a defect on the chips, Go to the ATI site > AMD Catalyst scroll down to the latest beta driver 13.10 from 9/5/13 see if that makes any difference. Do try to disable the integrated they are made to work together use the CCC program to select the games to use the 7970.


ah, that's probably why then. i guess it is using the dedicated all along...i guess the cpu is just crap then for games like tera/league of legends


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> Hence reason I think there is a defect on the chips, Go to the ATI site > AMD Catalyst scroll down to the latest beta driver 13.10 from 9/5/13 see if that makes any difference. Do try to disable the integrated they are made to work together use the CCC program to select the games to use the 7970.


why would there be a defect on the chips? i only get these errors when i disable the integrated. i didn't know you need to keep the integrated on to use the dedicated properly...i'm assuming the cpu is **** for games like tera. i'm going to dl and install the beta ccc


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> It was put in when built  like the nvidia chips they are not a separate card but chips on the motherboard, there are some high end laptops that use mxm add in cards for video but they are pretty much a dying breed> MXM Upgrade Home Page


Based on that, I've had a dig around to see how the computer switches graphics and came across this review and under Graphics and Gaming MSI GX60 Review | Gaming Laptop Reviews you would need to go into the AMD Vision Engine Control Center where upon opening the software, change it to High Power - this will bring in the 7970 and then see if the fps improves - but just wondering if after enabling it, uninstall the 7970 via Device Manager - reboot and see if Windows would sort out the driver or even if AMD would recognise it to install the drivers, as it would then be the dominant chip.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

I would recommend your Brother return this laptop to the point of purchase and ask for his money back, and buy a more reliable brand such as Alienware or Samsung ATIV. :whistling:

I know not a single Customer, friend, or family member to use an MSI laptop. I had lots of desktops (hundreds in fact) that used MSI Motherboards *they are based in Taiwan* and we junked them all! Both MSI's and Gigabyte's have never been reliable hardware IMO. I don't know if Gigabyte is making Gaming laptops, but I for one would certainly never spend $1,600+ on one. :hide:

Hopefully, the retailer where you bought your MSI laptop will want to make good with you, and may decide to exchange for you for another brand as I say above, or he can ask for a Store Credit or Gift Card if he bought from some place like Best Buy, Costco, or Staples. Especially given that it's only 2 months old and you are having all these problems--it's a Brand New Laptop for piti-sakes. 

I hope it turns out in your favor!opcorn:

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nitsuuh said:


> why would there be a defect on the chips? i only get these errors when i disable the integrated. i didn't know you need to keep the integrated on to use the dedicated properly...i'm assuming the cpu is **** for games like tera. i'm going to dl and install the beta ccc


You have 2 different video solutions what you are calling integrated is actually part of the APU(Accelerated Processing Unit, what AMD calls the CPU with graphics built in) and then the 7970m chips on the motherboard the integrated works but when switched to the 7970m you have issues.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Try enabling the 7970 by changing to high power and leave the integrated enabled in Device Manager to see if that resolves the error 43.


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

Tomken15 said:


> Try enabling the 7970 by changing to high power and leave the integrated enabled in Device Manager to see if that resolves the error 43.


yes, if I leave the integrated enabled it works (I think). I was just expecting more from this laptop. if I disable the integrated in device manager, my frames are 1-3 and i get that error 43 or whatever. i guess you have to leave the integrated on? eh oh well...


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> You have 2 different video solutions what you are calling integrated is actually part of the APU(Accelerated Processing Unit, what AMD calls the CPU with graphics built in) and then the 7970m chips on the motherboard the integrated works but when switched to the 7970m you have issues.


is that a problem err? i believe it's working from some stuff i read online (i have everything set to high performance) and apparently the light near the power button, when it's red it's using hte 7970M and when it's white it's using the integrated. it's been red almost all the time, it goes to white during startup and shiz though. i just find it odd that i get errors when i disable the integrated and only get 1-3 frames. is that normal?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

They probably compliment each other as in the review article that I'd linked, it said that when changing to High Power that it "leaned on the 7970" which may have inferred that, but you wouldn't normally have to disable something to get something else built in to work - this would normally be done through settings.

The exception to this is when you boot up into Safe Mode where only basic drivers are loaded.

BTW - Quite an expensive present !


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

Tomken15 said:


> They probably compliment each other as in the review article that I'd linked, it said that when changing to High Power that it "leaned on the 7970" which may have inferred that, but you wouldn't normally have to disable something to get something else built in to work - this would normally be done through settings.
> 
> The exception to this is when you boot up into Safe Mode where only basic drivers are loaded.
> 
> BTW - Quite an expensive present !


you have no idea how surprised i was when i recieved it lol. but eh, it's a shame it doesn't have a better cpu cause the games I play rely on good cpu's


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Why don't you see whoever gave you it and ask them if they can take it back because it's a load of ....! and get something better - you ingrate :rofl:

I suppose one of the Hardware guys/gals could tell you if it can/be worth oc'ing if you supply the full tech specs.


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

Tomken15 said:


> Why don't you see whoever gave you it and ask them if they can take it back because it's a load of ....! and get something better - you ingrate :rofl:
> 
> I suppose one of the Hardware guys/gals could tell you if it can/be worth oc'ing if you supply the full tech specs.


doubt that's possible, even if it is..i dont even know if i could get much better with the money cause i would need a good processor and graphics card


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nitsuuh said:


> doubt that's possible, even if it is..i dont even know if i could get much better with the money cause i would need a good processor and graphics card


My comment about replacing it was just a quip :smile:

I've just had another look through the review and while it has its pluses and minuses, I think if you read through its manual you may get more out of it than you thought.


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

Tomken15 said:


> My comment about replacing it was just a quip :smile:
> 
> I've just had another look through the review and while it has its pluses and minuses, I think if you read through its manual you may get more out of it than you thought.


please explain!! I can't find the manual, I dont believe I have it anymore. i'm pretty sure i have the graphics working the way they are suppose to but the processor seems so weak, are you hinting around at over clocking it or something? i do not know how to do any this or know how to get mroe out of this computer, help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can not overclock OEM systems especially not a laptop.
Laptop CPU's in general are all slower then the desktop name sake it's the nature of being built to be portable and run on a battery for extended periods.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I once came across something about oc'ing in my other Tosh laptop in CCC when I first got it but have been unable to find it since, but as I didn't understand what the settings were - I left well alone.

It was because of this that I assumed oc'ing an OEM laptop was possible, but having it set to High Power will have the CPU running up to its max.


----------



## Nitsuuh (Sep 6, 2013)

dang, oh well. Thank you Tomken15 and Wrench97 for the help anyways!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Found this for the user manual and you can quickly navigate to the pages with the links in the right sub-window MSI GX60 | User Manual


----------



## Tighernain (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi,

I have the same laptop and the same problem. It's due I believe to the APU GPU is now classed as a legency device and is no longer supported, although the newer 7970M is still a supported device. Hence the newer drivers break the GPU and 7970M abilities to both work. The answer I believe is to install the last driver that supported both and do not update the driver again.

There is some info on this on the AMD website and it recommends choosing the option to automatically detect my hardware and install drivers for me from the AMD website.


----------

